# Straight Edge Clamp/Guide?



## Paul W Gillespie

I am looking for a straight edge clamp/guide to use for cutting sheet goods and to guide my router while cutting dados. Are any of you using one of these or do you always just clamp a board or other straight edge to your project? My experience with my first project, breaking down the 4x8 sheet of plywood and then routing the dados, using a straight board and clamps, left me thinking the straight edge clamp would be a lot easier. After looking at the one's at HF, HD and Sears, they seemed a little flimsy.

I think this was the HD one.




 
This one looks good, but tough to tell from just pics.
Amazon.com: E. Emerson Tool Co. C50 50-Inch All-In-One Contractor Straight Edge Clamping Tool Guide: Home Improvement 

So what are you using or recommending.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## amckenzie4

I'd love to have one of those, but I don't. What I have is a couple old pieces of extruded... aluminum, probably? They've got a low edge for clamping and a high edge for a guide, and they link together to form a single piece just over 8' long. I've tried using a straight board, and it just doesn't work as well. The one I have looks fairly similar to rockler's straight edge system, but is probably 20 years old, at least.

You might be able to find something similar for less than the cost of those clamps. Then again... something that clamps itself in place might be nicer, which is why I want something like what you linked to.


----------



## Big Dave

I bought a Dewalt Tracksaw a couple of months back and love it. It's a big investment but well worth the cost when you consider the splinter free cuts, plunge cutting ability and unlimited length of cut.


----------



## MeasureTwice

*I bought this*

Woodriver Guide Rail based on this video by Charles Neil 





 
I haven't used both pieces together yet but did use a single one and it worked great. Very sturdy.


----------



## woodnthings

*make one?*

There are many commercial types and usually fairly expensive for a 108" length. There is no reason the buy one that's not appreciably more accurate than a shop built one. Here's an example: http://www.kudzupatch.com/woodshop/saw_guide/

Popular Mechanics: http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A0PDoYA7nhVPUUMA8g6JzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBlMTQ4cGxyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1n?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dcircular%2Bsaw%2Bedge%2Bguides%26fr%3Dytff1-tyc7%26fr2%3Dpiv-video%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D14&w=470&h=472&imgurl=media.popularmechanics.com%2Fimages%2Fcut-straight-3-0908.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.popularmechanics.com%2Fhome%2Freviews%2F4283497&size=76.2+KB&name=How+to+Build+a+Simple+Circular+Saw+Guide+for+Straighter+Cuts+-+Popular+...&p=circular+saw+edge+guides&oid=16130ddfe8119c1a7de36ec89351287c&fr2=piv-video&fr=ytff1-tyc7&tt=How%2Bto%2BBuild%2Ba%2BSimple%2BCircular%2BSaw%2BGuide%2Bfor%2BStraighter%2BCuts%2B-%2BPopular%2B...&b=0&ni=60&no=14&tab=organic&ts=&sigr=11kfckvaj&sigb=13luvdnjl&sigi=11ptepkj0&.crumb=DU7hFKSezFX


from FWW: http://www.finehomebuilding.com/Too...Circular-Saw-Edge-Guides/91462.aspx?channel=1





http://video.search.yahoo.com/searc...ular saw edge guide&fr=ytff1-tyc7&fr2=piv-web


----------



## HandToolGuy

MeasureTwice said:


> Woodriver Guide Rail based on this video by Charles Neil
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTHKZXPJO8c
> 
> I haven't used both pieces together yet but did use a single one and it worked great. Very sturdy.


I got the whole 8' Wood River assembly (2 4' pieces that bolt together) for Christmas a couple of years ago and I love it for breaking down sheet goods


----------



## Hammer1

Can't comment on the specific ones you show but others that are similar don't have much grip, there can be a little side play. I want something that clamps very securely, not some little plastic face.


----------



## Gene Howe

I built one like woodnthings cites (below). An excellent solution, but I still felt the need to true the cut on the TS. So, I bought a, 8" length of T channel and the fitted insert, dadoed a groove in a piece of 3/4 Birch Ply, secured the channel in the groove and, finally attached a short piece of the insert to the plate of my Skil Worm drive. My not be as refined as a true track saw but there is no longer a need to true the panels on the TS. And, IIRC, it cost a bit under $50.00.
The same concept could be used for the router but, you'd need to devise a router plate to adjust for different bits.



woodnthings said:


> There are many commercial types and usually fairly expensive for a 108" length. There is no reason the buy one that's not appreciably more accurate than a shop built one. Here's an example: http://www.kudzupatch.com/woodshop/saw_guide/


 SNIPPED


----------



## cocheseuga

I use a ProGrip edge clamp (w/ 90 degree head) and a saw guide plate. Works fairly well.


----------

